# Boots and other clothes for cold weather, help!



## SingFrAbsoltion (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm going to visit my relatives in Moscow, and I haven't been there during the winter for about 7 years. All I know it, there's a crapload of snow. I just looked up the weather there and it varies from 30-20something F or -1-5C I know it might get colder. I'm a person who gets cold really easily, and all the boots I own are really thin! And I don't think I can wear uggs because they'll probably get ruined by snow. 

So if anyone has suggestions on nice stylish boots preferably lined with fur I'd really appreciate it! All my efforts searching online failed. Oh and any other rips on staying warm would help too!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 7, 2007)

North Face and Columbia supposedly make great cold weather gear.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 7, 2007)

Get some long-sleeved t-shirts!!  Even those featherweight ones make a big difference.  I live in them all winter.  And nothing beats a nice, chunky knit sweater or turtleneck sweater.  Also, think about getting some cashmere or cashmere blend socks...they will keep your feeties nice and toasty-warm.  You could get some fleece lined pants, but that may be too much of an investment for a trip, so instead consider wearing tights under your pants and jeans.  OK, that's all I can think of for now...I'll post more if I remember.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 7, 2007)

I would go with a canadian brand. I have a pair of la canadienne that are fur lined, waterproof and cute to boot (pardon the pun)

You can find some here:

La Canadienne Women's: La Canadienne Boots - Free OVERNIGHT Shipping & Return Shipping

Also recommend the usual arsenal of turtleneck sweaters and warm leggings to wear under your clothing. Enjoy moskva!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 7, 2007)

Biggest tip for keeping your feet warm, do NOT wear boots that are too tight. If anything you want them to be a bit loose so you can wear more than one pair of socks. Fuzzy socks, woolen socks... They`re good at keeping your feet warm. Another thought, if you have the option between boots that are waterproof and those that aren`t, go with the waterproof. If you`ll be around a lot of snow the waterproof will come in handy, as it sounds like the temperature will be close enough to freezing that it might melt and get your toes wet. Wet toes in winter=misery. Also, always keep gloves in the pockets of whatever jacket you`re wearing, it`s a godsend for the times when you didn`t realize how cold your hands would get. Pick up a cute scarf, it will look good when you don`t need it and when the wind blows up and you can`t feel your ears or your face, you can use it to cover them. The tips above were good too, have fun on your visit!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 8, 2007)

I have boots with fur and theyre sooo warm! Theyre almost knee length so they keep my legs warm and they look cute with my jeans over them. They're by Rocketdog.
And if you want uggs, you could just spray them with a waterproofer and they will be fine. My mom wears hers all the time in snow and they arent ruined 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for clothes..try some thermal shirts. Urban outfitters has cute warm longsleeved shirts [here]. Oh, and also, I wear leggings under my jeans when its super cold. HTH!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Dec 10, 2007)

thank you for the suggestions everyone! it's shopping time!


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 12, 2007)

North Face Fleece.. I live by my uggs.. i know they are hideous but they are the only thing that encourages me to make that long walk to campus in the snow and as long as something thats warm and comfy is in style im gonna rock it until people pry those damn boots off my feet.. velour suits are really warm as well.. down jackets.. north face has this one that i want soooo bad.. and of course hats gloves and scarves.. dont underestimate the power of a hat!! as long as ur head, hands and feet are warm u should be ok


----------

